# Woodcraft mag $4.99 yr.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I stole this from a member at BT3Central, The deals over at Tanga and I have bought several great subscription deals thru them so its not a problem, You,ll need to type in WOOD in the coupon section when placing the order and you get an additional $15.00 of the $19.99 making it $4.99 for a yr, enjoy the savings now, Tanga - Product of the Day


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, just signed up for a subscription.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

They must not like my money... first letter of user name and I get an error and "name already taken"


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Deal is dead now, too late


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh well, way it goes. Thanks anyway.


----------

